# Need Help Identifying This weed!!!!



## NRExxNUKER (Nov 18, 2013)

Alright so my friend bought A LOT of this weed. We know it is a Colombian weed. We also know that it was grown outdoors.The pictures don't really show how brown it really looks. It does have a orange tint to it though. Looks a little goldish even under the light. I've smoked it and got high as fuck (though i'm not a good reference because I can no longer enjoy smoking(anxiety issues)), however due to other stated facts my tolerance is really low. However my friend who smokes on the daily confirms his highness as well.

The smell is really earthy. Maybe kind of a slightly pine smell ( not the best at this guys im really sorry, I know i'm not making it easier for you). The weed is not dry, very sticky. Did not smoke harsh at all.

If someone could help me identify this weed it would really help me a TON!!! We have a lot to get rid of if you know what I mean. One guy wont touch it, one of my main clients, because he calls it "Raid Weed" as in weed that was sprayed with a chemical of some sort because of its color. I've been scouring the internet to find weed that looks like this but I have not been having any luck at all.

I also want to make sure i'm not hurting anyone with this weed. Please help!


----------



## feasy (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't tell from the pics PM me I will give you an address to send a sample to once I smoke it I could prolly tell you maybe


----------



## Gmz (Nov 19, 2013)

The only way I'm aware of telling what strain it is, is knowing what strain it was to begin with. From what i've read it's impossible to identify what strain you have just by looking at it and smelling it.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 19, 2013)

Call it imported Acapulco Gold and watch it sell like crazy. Lol


----------



## Russ3ll (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like reggie to me whats your buddy charging for this stuff?


----------



## bass1014 (Nov 28, 2013)

no man its meechuicon.. yeah


----------



## AimAim (Nov 28, 2013)

How does it smoke.

Schwag is schwag. Proof's in the puddin'.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like the shit that floats thru my area right before harvest.


----------



## NRExxNUKER (Nov 30, 2013)

It smoked good for me. Not harsh at all. Got my ass baked. But like i said I don't smoke anymore really and my tolerance is low because of it (anxiety issues). However the people who get it off of me come back for more, so I know it is doing the trick. Low end krippy but still krippy I would say.

As for the price it was 900 for the qp


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 30, 2013)

paid way to much for that lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 30, 2013)

Anybody that has grown or deals with growin will tell u that it looks like the weed u got was cured for amberin trics.. the plant actually looks amber.
But i bet u its some killer smoke. The dispensarys always sell weed that look bright green becsuse they only only want to sell color full weed bland sell it fast. But a true conneseur csn manipulate the harvest time and the cure to get high ambering weed with a helava couch lock but its all becsuse of the thc turning into cbn. But i know its some good shit if ur weed is that amber.


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

OH MY I KNOW WHAT THAT IS CALLED
Bobby brown


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Like 2 months ago I had some Purple bud that was considered reggie in the dealers eyes. (Why I have no clue.)
Shit was some good weed.I enjoyed every single smoke sesh with this. 
Said he had some okay purp he was trying to get rid of for cheap and I checked it out and bought 40 grams for $200. That's $5 a gram. Dude was an idiot. It was a fucking steal.


----------

